# Adelina! SBC's GSD!



## Southern by choice (Jan 13, 2017)

Adelina or Lena as we call her has really missed her "person". One of my older son's that is of course out on his own. He visits often and Lena is in her glory. Lena is not a family dog - she has two basic handlers me, and my son... that's it. Much to my surprise he stopped by today had lunch, hung out and decided he was taking Lena for the weekend!  She will be in her glory! 
He went to the lake with her on his way home... just sent these pics!
The first is such a gorgeous pic - click on it and make it big! Just Beautiful!
Sitting on a fallen tree.



 

Wading through the water


----------



## Baymule (Jan 13, 2017)

What a beautiful dog! Love the pics, you can tell that she is happy!


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 13, 2017)

She's beautiful. Is she from working lines? I never liked GSD's because of what the show dogs look like but she looks like they are supposed to look! 

She is so happy!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 13, 2017)

Yes, she is. She was awarded a VP as a 6month old at the National Sieger. She went on to continue training... we got her at 1 and I had hoped to work endurance and get her titled but I  ended up too busy. It took us a while to help her through understanding the farmbibs were not suits!  
But there is much more to it than that. That is where I look at the whole titles, ranking isn't sure fire. Her sire was the No 1 red sable in the world, and 22nd overall (of all GSD's) but again this is where breeding, training and breeders do thinks differently. All my old stock were also working yet not freaking nuts and they were also family dogs with excellent temperament and stability. 
I really think the working trainers today have missed the boat. High scores and numbers mean more than the whole dog.

Long story but I won't bore you. Let's just say there are very few in the states that are really good Schutzhund trainers.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 13, 2017)

That's ok, I like talking dog! It's too bad, the breed isn't known as a family dog these days. Not the most stable temperament in the ones I have seen. Love her!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 13, 2017)

My son just sent some more pics!  She is a red Sable and high energy... very difficult to keep weight on, she is aging now but IMO she is still a beautiful dog. So nice to see her out and about.
Love the 2nd to last pic and I thought the pebbles were cool and the old farm equipment! 
These are off a phone cam!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 13, 2017)

You should have @samssimonsays draw a picture of her! The picture she drew of Trip and Joe our horse hangs right by the front door where we see it all the time.


----------



## Ferguson K (Jan 13, 2017)

She's a beautiful dog 

We've had many working GSD over the years.  Just lovethem.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 14, 2017)

She sure does look happy!


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Jan 14, 2017)

She's a really beautiful dog! Great example of her breed. I love her colors.


----------



## N F C (Jan 14, 2017)

Beautiful dog and great pictures!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 15, 2017)

Great pics and such a beautiful gal!


----------

